# Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Have been listening to the Angel (EMI) LP set while digitizing and transferring the music to DVD-A. Fine music, fine singing, excellent stereo sound.

The LP box cover:









Checked at amazon.com, found a listing for a commercial transfer to CDs -the link:

http://www.amazon.com/LEnfance-Du-C...6&sr=1-1&keywords=berlioz+l'enfance+du+christ

The amazon sellers 'new' price is very reasonable. I wonder if the CD issue has the excellent documentation that the LP box contains; certainly the artwork for the Angel issue is superior.

Victoria de los Angeles, Nicolai Gedda et al are much more enjoyable for me when they can sing, as they do here, rather than having to yell in a opera.


----------

